# TDI Kriss .45 ACP SMG?



## formerBrat (Sep 24, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2kEg8rEPl8"]YouTube - Kriss SMG(.45cal sub machine gun)[/ame]

Anyone seen this thing, caught it on Futureweapons and seemed pretty impressive. I am by no means a weapons expert, but thought I'd pass the link along and see what some of y'all thought.


----------



## ocox (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.kriss-tdi.com/content/view/3/7/


----------

